# 4 bottles to 3... oh my! Hahaha.



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Current situation.... pissed off terrorists. . Today is the first day of three bottles instead of four. Terrorists be thinks it is TIME for bottles. Paul and i are workin in the front yard gettin ready for chicken nugget touch down. Cannot make any fast movements or noises... causes terrorists to run amok cause they be dyin and they jus know it from lack of sustinances. They are SURELY gonna perish before the humans give up and give in.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny. But how dare you cut down their number of bottles.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

My oh my, poor s t a r v i n g yungins. Only 3 bottles daily now; dear, dear ... Hungry Now feed us! Heads up little kids, hay is tasty, little green sprouts will help grow cute little beards. (And if you don't pipe down, your human knows how to do amazing things with tee shirts.)
:ahh: :shrug:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Funny. But how dare you cut down their number of bottles.


Believe me they told us ALL bout how horrible we were bein from 12:30-3:00 (rofl):shrug: Bad bad humans! Honey bear even got the goat whines goin on thinkin that jus MIGHT pull on her poor humans heart strings. hahahaha!

Ps. When do i go down to two and then one bottles a day? I know bout 12 weeks we become the true enemy with no bottles. (embarrassed)mg:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> My oh my, poor s t a r v i n g yungins. Only 3 bottles daily now; dear, dear ... Hungry Now feed us! Heads up little kids, hay is tasty, little green sprouts will help grow cute little beards. (And if you don't pipe down, your human knows how to do amazing things with tee shirts.)
> :ahh: :shrug:


Hahahha yep! They do eat all the goatie things. All they are so funny at 7:30 dinner time. They go straight to their pen and dance til i open the door... then it is straight for the grain feeder. After grain they hit the hay bag. They are so funny.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

The boys favorite human today was paul... he moved their fence. Have not heard a peep out of their full mouths all day. They got tall fresh grasses and pushed back into the woods more for brush. They are in boy goat heaven.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

In a couple weeks go down to 2.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> In a couple weeks go down to 2.


Ok thanks!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

L O L O L - oh the poor mistreated go-tees - I remember I bottle fed the two spoiled brats and they had me so wrapped. I'd come home from work and they acted like they have never eaten.

Lil hustlers is what they are.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MadCatX said:


> L O L O L - oh the poor mistreated go-tees - I remember I bottle fed the two spoiled brats and they had me so wrapped. I'd come home from work and they acted like they have never eaten.
> 
> Lil hustlers is what they are.


Yep leetle hustlers for positive!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

@Sfgwife , I thought that the goats yelling was loud, NOT! Trudie, the Katahdin eweling, makes an echo off of the house she is so loud. She is about six weeks old and got kicked out of the house for being unruly.(who could have seen that coming)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> @Sfgwife , I thought that the goats yelling was loud, NOT! Trudie, the Katahdin eweling, makes an echo off of the house she is so loud. She is about six weeks old and got kicked out of the house for being unruly.(who could have seen that coming)


Hahahha! Three weeks was our limit with terrorists in the house. They were crazy crazy.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

How old are your bottle babies when you start weaning them?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeah I tried the whole indoor goat thing, it lasted a few hours
I spent the rest of their young live outside with them. Spoiled jokers...I couldn't help it though..they were so cute - Bonnie still is, Possum Peen is a whole nother story I still love him though.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> How old are your bottle babies when you start weaning them?


From readin they should be bout 12 weeks.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness, even the turkey was upset at your abuse!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Oh my goodness, even the turkey was upset at your abuse!


Lol. He fusses at EVERYTHING. I bet he was sayin feed these brats so they shiddup. Hahahaha.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh the trauma! You mean mamma you starvin those poor little tykes! 
Feed them poor babies....
Lol


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

My wife and father were talking turkeys. I would be down but I dunno lol. I am trying to negotiate a donkey (which I dont have the room for or really can feasibly have and I dont know why) but yeah. The wife was checking out mini cows too. @Sfgwife your yard sounds like ours bunch of animals acting like they are starved well fed and spoiled. LOL homestead life.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Sfgwife said:


> From readin they should be bout 12 weeks.


Ok, and will be fully weaned at about 16 weeks then. I have not yet been able to see the film, but ... Could it be that they simply long for the nice company? You are their mama!


----------



## LockeEstates (Nov 25, 2017)

ROTFLMAO. Forgive me please. I have been making a stall in a shed into a chicken coop.....because of a very low cross beam I have hit my head more than a few times. But when the new pup sent up a strange bark I looked to see what was going on. I counted six goats...one in a t-shirt. Wait I have five goats no shirts and WHATBIGTEETH that goat/not goat has.

Remember I have hit my head a couple of times by now and throwing the shovel I a mess running to put myself between this interloper and my beloved Puff who had yet to give birth.

Suffice it to say I got hold of the doginashirt and by now the rest of the herd has rallied to /help/me...the quickly tangled me feet while the two LaManchas tried forming a pincher move to close ranks. Loosing boots I crawled out of that trap with the dog in tow. Screaming my bloody head off for help.

Finally my sister-in-law sets up a cadence with my screams (her husband was on his way to me) with her own calls for Max her daughter’s dog. I look down, I swear this dog is laughing at me, and I realize I have Max. The fifty pound muscle dog weighed too much for me to carry far but it took her husband a bit to convince me Max would return home, I could let go. Thank God we’re neighbors there is only one house between us.

If I wasn’t turning that unused stall into a chicken coop I would have missed the visit.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Ok, and will be fully weaned at about 16 weeks then. I have not yet been able to see the film, but ... Could it be that they simply long for the nice company? You are their mama!


No weaned wean allthe way at 12 weeks. No more bottles.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

A month too early in my experience.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Well dangit lol! I hought that was what i read on here. ;(. Guess i need go look again eh? Ima have to take out a loan for the milk these turds drink every day. (embarrassed)(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

12 weeks is 3 months right? Well that is perfectly OK.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> 12 weeks is 3 months right? Well that is perfectly OK.


Yep three months. . Yay! I didnt not lose my mind on weanin times. Lol!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Yep three months. . Yay! I didnt not lose my mind on weanin times. Lol!


That is when I weaned, maybe Old World ways are best? Mine are okay, tthough.


----------

